# WARP output for a 2 min run?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

John Metric has pushed the good ole WarP9 to its limit on LSR of 1/2 and 1 mile venues in his DCPlasma and Assault&Battery Racers. John is a leader in more ways than one. He is a member on this forum and shares data in detail. Runs the Texas Mile, I think. Search for some of those key words. I think he is a facebook boy. Or find him on NEDRA. Best place I know to get the lowdown on the WarP9. Although member Tesseract did some dynamometer torture on one a while back and posted some data.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Vanquizor said:


> I've done a bunch of searching but can't seem to find what I'm looking for- I'm trying to get a handle on what I can realistically expect netgain motors to put out for a 2 minute land speed run given enough controller and battery to back it up.


2 minutes is a long time. My gut feeling is that 30 seconds would be on the edge at 1000 amps. But if you were to run some sort of cold gas through the motor you could probably go 2 minutes. A bottle of nitrogen or maybe helium. 



Vanquizor said:


> Any data points with key constraints would be appreciated- specificly I am considering Impulse 9's warp 9's and a warp 11HV.
> 
> I've heard the warp 9 are good for 100kw in drag racing situations- any thoughts on sustaining that for longer?


As Major indicated John Metric is using a pair of WarP 9's with a Pair of Zilla EHV 2K's and running 2000 amps each motor at 200 volts (400kw). So his peak input power is 800kw (1072 HP). But then his races only last 9 seconds. He did a 1/2 mile race earlier this summer but that probably only lasted 15 seconds and I think he turned down the current some for that run.



Vanquizor said:


> How about the warp 11HV? a little lighter than 2 9's but does the power output scale?


You can run 288 volts instead of just the 200 John is running on the (modified) WarP 9's but I think it has more stringent limitations on the current due to the interpoles. I have seen 1400 amp torque numbers with the motor so you can figure that maybe the limit on the 11 HV would be 403.2kw which is similar to the pushed limits of the WarP 9's. I have not heard of anyone pushing the hell out of the 11 HV. I would send an email to George Hamstra at Netgain. He would probably be able to give you better answers.

Good Luck!


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

looked into it before this may help

Hello Owen,

The amp ratings for the motors you requested are shown below.

WarP 11
500 Amps for 5 minutes
250 for 1 hour
200 continuous

WarP 11HV
450 Amps for 5 minutes
225 for one hour
190 continuous

All of our motors seem to withstand up to 2000 Amps for short periods (seconds) of time...


----------



## Vanquizor (Nov 17, 2009)

That is excellent data- I can use the 5 min rating and know I have a little room to push it if need be.


----------

